# Erotic/Emotional Comic



## Solapi (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello guys ! 
I'd like your opinion the concept of a comic I have in mind. I also need advices because I want it to be a success. 
Do you prefer when the artist finish the comic before posting it or are you okay with the 1 page by week ? Also, would you find interesting the concept of a mix with cell shade and fully rendered panel ? Depending of the importance of the action. Because I just can't draw a whole comic fully rendered, it's too long. 
And on a more personal level, where do you find the motivation to continue when things are getting harder ?

I prefer to keep the subject secret for now, so it stays a surprise .


----------



## Alex the leopard-bunny (Jul 26, 2017)

I think that if the pages are good people would be ok with once a week. Honestly this comes down to personal preference as you are the author who is devoting their time to this. To answer your other question, do u mean with the comic? If so music can help make it more interesting. If you are talking about life in general having a good friend to talk to is great. Good luck with the comic.


----------



## Solapi (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes I was talking about the comic. You know, when you start you're very motivated by the «super exciting new idea» then the motivation tends to fade away as it comes harder . Thank you for your advice ^^.


----------



## Solapi (Jul 27, 2017)

Okay so there's an exemple of the style and level of quality. There will be a bubble of text in the left of the last panel, so I didn't put much details in that zone. 
My style is usually more like my profile picture ( www.furaffinity.net/user/solapi ) but I need to find the right balance between speed and quality. 
What do you think ? Is is too rough yet ?


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 27, 2017)

(erotional)


----------



## Solapi (Jul 27, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> (erotional)


Thanks for your useful and necessary comment.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 28, 2017)

Solapi said:


> Thanks for your useful and necessary comment.


_I am indeed very useful and necessary, thank you -u- _

In all seriousness, if you want to aim for successful comic, first and foremost you need aim at comic being good and polished, so applying any time-cutting measures isn't a good option in any case. Best course of action I can think of is to build a solid foundament for you comic - draw a rough storyboard, write cohesive plot, polish possible plotholes, develop your characters around that. And only _then_ actually draw stuff. Rapid "once a week" format works well with comedy, but when it comes to erotic/dramatic mix, it's easy to turn your comic into a mess if you didn't laid out what you want to do with it in advance (you can look at Las Lindas and Draconia Chronicles for example - they're widely mocked in webcomic community, mainly because creators blatantly don't know what they're doing). Mixing cel shading and full rendering isn't something I would call a good idea either, because it speaks about lack of consistency, and just isn't very comfortable to read when comic jumps from one style to other. I'd say it's better to stick with either cel shading, or full rendering (or leave full rendering for intros/one-offs, and turn main part into cel shading).

As for inspiration? I just write everything down, hehe. Inspiration comes and goes away, but when there are moments I'm inspired to do something, I write down all the ideas that float in my head, sort them out (they're not always good ideas, after all), and implement them into stuff I already do whenever I can't think of anything good on the spot. Therefore, I rarely run out of ideas and things to do. The other challenge is to stay motivated enough to actually do stuff when you _have_ the ideas, and I could write a lot about it, but instead of that, I'll leave two videos that explain the problem (and solution) pretty well, watch them when you have free time.


----------



## Solapi (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks this is very helpful !! I will watch these video when I'll have some free time, for now, I'll save your post on my desktop ! I already have the whole story in mind, the main «adventures» the punch in the end and the development of the character. I'm not new in creating stories, but it will be my first comic and sometimes I get discouraged by all the drawings in implies. I'm not a very fast artist. Tho, I can produce quality work when I'm motivated. For now I'm trying to find my «comic style», because I just can't consider to draw my comic the way I draw my one shot pieces. It would take a liiiiiife. And since I don't want it to be published (it's just for fun after all...!). I thought about doing the character with care, but with really simple shades and lights. And I understand your p.o.v on the mix cell shade-fully rendered. I will keep that in mind and stay consistent instead ! Maybe I could make a fully rendered picture for chapters ?





Can you tell me your opinion on the WIP I posted ?

p-s. Just realized the sign is not accurate >_<". I'll change it !


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 30, 2017)

Solapi said:


> Thanks this is very helpful !! I will watch these video when I'll have some free time, for now, I'll save your post on my desktop ! I already have the whole story in mind, the main «adventures» the punch in the end and the development of the character. I'm not new in creating stories, but it will be my first comic and sometimes I get discouraged by all the drawings in implies. I'm not a very fast artist. Tho, I can produce quality work when I'm motivated. For now I'm trying to find my «comic style», because I just can't consider to draw my comic the way I draw my one shot pieces. It would take a liiiiiife. And since I don't want it to be published (it's just for fun after all...!). I thought about doing the character with care, but with really simple shades and lights. And I understand your p.o.v on the mix cell shade-fully rendered. I will keep that in mind and stay consistent instead ! Maybe I could make a fully rendered picture for chapters ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside of sign, I think it's actually pretty decent. There are some comic layout conventions and advices I could give, but I don't think it would be as necessary for a simple comic - however, if you want to step it up to professional level in the future, "Understanding Comics: The Invisible Art" is a fantastic book to start with. It's both very entertaining and explains a lot about how to make your comic as comfortable to read as possible while adding some creativity by playing with the format.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 30, 2017)

*rolls on his back, flailing his tiny white tiger kitteney paws everywhere making "VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR" sounds.


10/10 she's cute, could hit it


----------

